# Acting in tense situations



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 20, 2019)

The other night, I was sitting on a bench with my friend. He tells me out of nowhere to look to my right.

As I did so, I saw a dog the size of a German shepherd running towards me. It was barking the entire time, but I wasn't aware because I was busy eating. 

Its boss, dozens of feet away, keeps yelling for it to come back, but it refuses to listen and keeps barking, jumping against me. 

My friend was freaking out, and yelling at the dog. So, the dog went to my friend. I kept sitting where I was, but when I calmly realized it might bite me, I decided to move a bit away from the spot. 

A couple of seconds later, out of nowhere, the dog jumps up against me. Now, standing on its two back feet. 

Still, I was completely calm. Around this time, his boss gets there to retrieve him. He apologized, I said it was okay. 

I felt nothing during the entire fiasco. 

Another time, I saw a 19 year old boy get run over by a car that sped away immediately. I was the first on the scene together with my friend. He was panicking. Yelling, "Somebody please call 911." And I calmly reminded him he has a phone that he should use. 

I felt nothing as I saw the guy die in front of my eyes. His eyes twitching, blinking repeatedly, and his legs twitching, with blood coming out of his head.

Either I am dead inside, or I am a psychopath. But, I was calm, nonetheless, in these tense situations. 

I tried to capitalize on this, by studying nursing this year, so I could become an ambulance worker, but I dropped out after being the only male in my class out of 31 (including me.)


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 20, 2019)

reads a good post but remembers this is looksmax.me and any post could secretly be a larp


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 20, 2019)

*OUT OF 30 GIRLS U FUCKED ZERO. HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE *


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 20, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> reads a good post but remembers this is looksmax.me and any post could secretly be a larp
> View attachment 199433


I am not LARPing, bro. In the second incident, the cops were involved. My friend got in the cop car to get interviewed on what happened since we were witnesses. Although I only saw the aftermath, my friend saw the speeding car and the boy trying to cross the street. Anyway, inside the car, my friend asks the cop "Is it normal to be this upset?" The cop said "It would be worrisome if you weren't." And immediately glanced at me, I shit you not. I nodded in agreement and looked away, to my friend.


Vitruvian said:


> *OUT OF 30 GIRLS U FUCKED ZERO. HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE *


I purposely talked to zero girls. I am Islamic, and unlike most of my peers, I actually adhere to my beliefs. So I don't try to get girls. 

Inb4 "Why the fuck are you here then?" 

I still have a big, crooked nose, mild upper eyelid exposure, a slightly recessed chin. So, it's not like I could get them, either.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 20, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I still have a big, crooked nose, mild upper eyelid exposure, a slightly recessed chin. So, it's not like I could get them, either.


I assume what drives your interest in PSL is how it affects your life overall, rather than getting girls, right akhi?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 20, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I assume what drives your interest in PSL is how it affects your life overall, rather than getting girls, right akhi?


Very interesting angle, but what drives my interest in PSL is looks. Not my own, but other people's, and what they find attractive, et cetera. I like judging new faces. And most importantly, finding Chads is extremely rare. I have never seen more than 5 Chads in real life. Ever.


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 20, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He was panicking. Yelling, "Somebody please call 911." And I calmly reminded him he has a phone that he should use.


🤭


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 20, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Very interesting angle, but what drives my interest in PSL is looks. Not my own, but other people's, and what they find attractive, et cetera. I like judging new faces. And most importantly, finding Chads is extremely rare. I have never seen more than 5 Chads in real life. Ever.


Weird to be interested in something but not in how it affects your own life. Do you not acknowledge that improving your looks is a no-brainer way to have a better life? And how do you cope believing that God didn't give you such an advantage in life?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 20, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> 🤭


Yep, it's funny that people forget to think logically in situations like that. Everyone around us were in shock as well, and just stared.


CupOfCoffee said:


> Weird to be interested in something but not in how it affects your own life. Do you not acknowledge that improving your looks is a no-brainer way to have a better life? And how do you cope believing that God didn't give you such an advantage in life?


I cope by telling myself if I was born a Chad, I would have been a degenerate myself. Also, I don't think it's weird because it just shows how far I am from being selfish! Hehe.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Dec 20, 2019)

Can relate been in similar situations. I got diagnosed when i was arrested and they gave me conduct disorder with callous unemotional traits. Thats basically psychopathy for minors.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 20, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> Can relate been in similar situations. I got diagnosed when i was arrested and they gave me conduct disorder with callous unemotional traits. Thats basically psychopathy for minors.


You’re crazy nigga Tf


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 20, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> Can relate been in similar situations. I got diagnosed when i was arrested and they gave me conduct disorder with callous unemotional traits. Thats basically psychopathy for minors.


legit psychopath? so you dont feel emotions?


TRUE_CEL said:


> The other night, I was sitting on a bench with my friend. He tells me out of nowhere to look to my right.
> 
> As I did so, I saw a dog the size of a German shepherd running towards me. It was barking the entire time, but I wasn't aware because I was busy eating.
> 
> ...


is the case all the time?

i used to be very emotional and want to help everyone but now i have similar reactions to this. but i do feel a bit of emotion except theyre more dulled out.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 20, 2019)

I am also stone-cold like you but i dont like being in stressful situations or having people rush me so i could never do paramedic shit.

But from the videos i have seen the EMS and Trauma unit guys seem pretty chill


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 21, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> from the videos, I have seen the EMS and Trauma unit guys seem pretty chill


Look at your own Risk:


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler





Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 21, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> Can relate been in similar situations. I got diagnosed when i was arrested and they gave me conduct disorder with callous unemotional traits. Thats basically psychopathy for minors.


I had something similar. I was a very wild kid, like an utter spastic constantly making a scene or trying to get a rise out of people.

JFL I never did anything illegal, im too high iq for that, I knew better than to do anything that could get me into real trouble with the law or getting into fights that could get me expelled. so i never skipped school or anything like that. I must have been hard-core aspie or something, I was a fuck-up but high iq and the teachers were nice to me.

I did have to go to a disciplinary school for like a year though

all I remember was when I was graduating I had to go to a meeting with a bunch of staff and I remember «butthurt dweller the slayer is classified as a student with an emotional disturbance» which is a thing



https://arksped.k12.ar.us/rules_regs_08/3.%20SPED%20ELIGIBILITY%20CRITERIA%20AND%20PROGRAM%20GUIDELINES%20FOR%20CHILDREN/PART%20I%20ELIGIBILITY%20CRITERIA%20AGES%205-21/D.%20EMOTIONAL%20DISTURBANCE.pdf



JFL it has been OVER for me since I was a little kid, literally never began on the NT scale


Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Look at your own Risk:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


wtf nigga isnt even wearing gloves


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 21, 2019)

OP you’re likely a psychopath or utterly depressed and grounded af because of this.

Would’ve been sick for you to use this to your advantage and become a trauma surgeon or something; would also be the best way to really find out how much of a psychopath you are, if you don’t feel anything after operating on a child and that child dying on you, having to tell his parents their kid died...you’d know for sure.

Alternatively, become the next Barry Eppley and do whatever cosmetic procedure your patient asks for lmfao


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 21, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Look at your own Risk:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What am I supposed to be looking at?


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Dec 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> legit psychopath? so you dont feel emotions?
> 
> is the case all the time?
> 
> i used to be very emotional and want to help everyone but now i have similar reactions to this. but i do feel a bit of emotion except theyre more dulled out.


Yes but even psychopath feels some emotions just usually dulled and pass quickly. I don't feel sad, remorse or anything like that. I just get mad and happy usually but temporarily. Like yesterday a girl i want to fuck asked me out and I was happy for like 5 minutes then nothing again. When i was in kenya I saw a thief get burned up on the streets and I found it funny. Only my closest irl friend knows and thats because he saw my therapist notes in my room.


Butthurt Dweller said:


> I had something similar. I was a very wild kid, like an utter spastic constantly making a scene or trying to get a rise out of people.
> 
> JFL I never did anything illegal, im too high iq for that, I knew better than to do anything that could get me into real trouble with the law or getting into fights that could get me expelled. so i never skipped school or anything like that. I must have been hard-core aspie or something, I was a fuck-up but high iq and the teachers were nice to me.
> 
> ...


Im high iq but i wanted to be arrested for the experience. They even let me go after the arrest bc they were like you are too smart for jail. I graduated high school at 14 and was in college when i was arrested at 15. Every criminal act as a juvenile is usually wiped off ur record so theres no reason not to do wild shit. My mom suppressed my results to the school and basically got my therapist/psychologist to not officially diagnose. She knew him bc they are both doctors and work at the same hospital.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 21, 2019)

Tales from the Netherlands


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Dec 21, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> The other night, I was sitting on a bench with my friend. He tells me out of nowhere to look to my right.
> 
> As I did so, I saw a dog the size of a German shepherd running towards me. It was barking the entire time, but I wasn't aware because I was busy eating.
> 
> ...


Dn rd.


TRUE_CEL said:


> I am not LARPing, bro. In the second incident, the cops were involved. My friend got in the cop car to get interviewed on what happened since we were witnesses. Although I only saw the aftermath, my friend saw the speeding car and the boy trying to cross the street. Anyway, inside the car, my friend asks the cop "Is it normal to be this upset?" The cop said "It would be worrisome if you weren't." And immediately glanced at me, I shit you not. I nodded in agreement and looked away, to my friend.
> 
> I purposely talked to zero girls. I am Islamic, and unlike most of my peers, I actually adhere to my beliefs. So I don't try to get girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## je3oe (Dec 21, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I am Islamic, and unlike most of my peers, I actually adhere to my beliefs.


you know how we do




TRUE_CEL said:


> 911


112


----------



## Mateusz74 (Dec 24, 2019)

Wtf @TRUE_CEL bhai? Ye kia chutiyaap hai?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 24, 2019)

Youre psycho good cope dude


----------



## Vermilioncore (Dec 24, 2019)

Brutal as sfuck


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Dec 25, 2019)

Go back to study, you are not crazy just Buddha


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 25, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> *OUT OF 30 GIRLS U FUCKED ZERO. HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE *


Trueceldom confirmed


----------



## DianabolDownie (Dec 25, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> The other night, I was sitting on a bench with my friend. He tells me out of nowhere to look to my right.
> 
> As I did so, I saw a dog the size of a German shepherd running towards me. It was barking the entire time, but I wasn't aware because I was busy eating.
> 
> ...


Nah it doesnt make you a psychopath, its a good high t trait. Calm minded, chill. Nothing wrong with being empathetic after seeing someone die, but I dont think its a bad thing not to care either. It happens. And while it may sound selfish, if its nobody you know or care about, then why should you mind.
I dont necessarily feel bad for victims of other people, just mad at the person who did it.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 26, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Youre psycho good cope dude


I don't think I'm psycho. I wouldn't ever make a kid cry on purpose.


Vermilioncore said:


> Brutal as sfuck


Brutal calmnesspill.


Hal Rosi said:


> Go back to study, you are not crazy just Buddha


I dropped out.. will be doing another study.


DianabolDownie said:


> Nah it doesnt make you a psychopath, its a good high t trait. Calm minded, chill. Nothing wrong with being empathetic after seeing someone die, but I dont think its a bad thing not to care either. It happens. And while it may sound selfish, if its nobody you know or care about, then why should you mind.
> I dont necessarily feel bad for victims of other people, just mad at the person who did it.


Thanks for the reassurance. And I completely agree with you. If it's not somebody close to me then I just don't really care. 


benisblatt said:


> Can relate been in similar situations. I got diagnosed when i was arrested and they gave me conduct disorder with callous unemotional traits. Thats basically psychopathy for minors.





benisblatt said:


> Yes but even psychopath feels some emotions just usually dulled and pass quickly. I don't feel sad, remorse or anything like that. I just get mad and happy usually but temporarily. Like yesterday a girl i want to fuck asked me out and I was happy for like 5 minutes then nothing again. When i was in kenya I saw a thief get burned up on the streets and I found it funny. Only my closest irl friend knows and thats because he saw my therapist notes in my room.
> 
> Im high iq but i wanted to be arrested for the experience. They even let me go after the arrest bc they were like you are too smart for jail. I graduated high school at 14 and was in college when i was arrested at 15. Every criminal act as a juvenile is usually wiped off ur record so theres no reason not to do wild shit. My mom suppressed my results to the school and basically got my therapist/psychologist to not officially diagnose. She knew him bc they are both doctors and work at the same hospital.


Dawg tf is wrong with you?


BigBoy said:


> legit psychopath? so you dont feel emotions?
> 
> is the case all the time?
> 
> i used to be very emotional and want to help everyone but now i have similar reactions to this. but i do feel a bit of emotion except theyre more dulled out.


I do feel emotions. I can get angry. But, I used to be very emotional, too. A dead dog on a television would be enough to make me cry. Jfl.


Butthurt Dweller said:


> I am also stone-cold like you but i dont like being in stressful situations or having people rush me so i could never do paramedic shit.
> 
> But from the videos i have seen the EMS and Trauma unit guys seem pretty chill


I dropped out, though.. didn't want to stick with it because of other reasons.


Golden Glass said:


> OP you’re likely a psychopath or utterly depressed and grounded af because of this.
> 
> Would’ve been sick for you to use this to your advantage and become a trauma surgeon or something; would also be the best way to really find out how much of a psychopath you are, if you don’t feel anything after operating on a child and that child dying on you, having to tell his parents their kid died...you’d know for sure.
> 
> Alternatively, become the next Barry Eppley and do whatever cosmetic procedure your patient asks for lmfao


I could never become a trauma surgeon, or a surgeon in general because I suffer from essential tremors. Basically, my hands are too shaky. Not to mention I'm too low IQ for physics and chemistry, otherwise I would have become a doctor. But, I do think I'd feel sad for the parents because they lost their kid, but that's about it, I guess. At this point, it's just speculation. I might as well feel nothing, but I don't want to say this with certainty without having been in such a situation. 


Alarico8 said:


> Tales from the Netherlands


Real life story from a curry living in the Netherlands.


Mateusz74 said:


> Wtf @TRUE_CEL bhai? Ye kia chutiyaap hai?


These are true stories, bhai. I'm not lying at all. I don't see the point in lying on an online forum that is visited and used by aspies.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 26, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I don't think I'm psycho. I wouldn't ever make a kid cry on purpose.
> 
> Brutal calmnesspill.
> 
> ...


Scrolling through there trying to find the bit where you're talking to me


----------



## Mateusz74 (Dec 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Scrolling through there trying to find the bit where you're talking to me
> 
> View attachment 205772


Lol.. how can u forget alarico.. you were one of my first..


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 26, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Lol.. how can u forget alarico.. you were one of my first..


----------



## Mateusz74 (Dec 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 205834


Pex’s me


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 26, 2019)

You're a psychopath, it's not all a bad thing though. Psychopaths succeed great in working life.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Scrolling through there trying to find the bit where you're talking to me
> 
> View attachment 205772


I have discovered my threads die usually because of replying en masse instead of one by one. 


BigBiceps said:


> You're a psychopath, it's not all a bad thing though. Psychopaths succeed great in working life.


You think? Man, I wouldn't be surprised if I actually am. I have a lack of empathy in general but I am sympathetic from time to time to certain causes.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 27, 2019)

Low inhib maxxing.


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 27, 2019)

not dark triad or psychopathic. just autistic and retarded


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 28, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Low inhib maxxing.


I am low inhibmaxxed already tbh.


moggingmachine said:


> not dark triad or psychopathic. just autistic and retarded


You're just mad because you get scared easily, faggot.


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I am low inhibmaxxed already tbh.
> 
> You're just mad because you get scared easily, faggot.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 28, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> View attachment 207606


Keep crying for me.


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Keep crying for me.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 28, 2019)

What's your age.


----------



## carnage (Dec 29, 2019)

Just go to a med school where 99% of students are females bro. Congrats on the psycho pill. What an advantage


----------



## robtical (Dec 30, 2019)

Why are people saying psycho just because he is calm?


----------

